# First run on my homemade vacuum system



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 2, 2017)

My first run on my homemade vacuum system seems to be going pretty well. It's been running about 36 hours very few bubbles are coming now. And the picture shows how much vacuum I have after running that long. When I first started it it read about 27.5

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome to the addiction!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like your setup sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 3, 2017)

You probably aren't going to see much change there, if looking for the magical 29.92 inches of vacuum. Absolute Vacuum is dictated by elevation, and atmospheric pressure and you're doing more than you should be already, but with the big Low Pressure system skating over the mid-west right now that is not only possible but likely. Yes... the weather has an impact on your Vacuum Pot, I've pulled mine and left it sitting under vacuum, and seen the vacuum increase a day or two later when the weather changed.

http://anver.com/vacuum-lifters/atmospheric-pressure/


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You probably aren't going to see much change there, if looking for the magical 29.92 inches of vacuum. Absolute Vacuum is dictated by elevation, and atmospheric pressure and you're doing more than you should be already, but with the big Low Pressure system skating over the mid-west right now that is not only possible but likely. Yes... the weather has an impact on your Vacuum Pot, I've pulled mine and left it sitting under vacuum, and seen the vacuum increase a day or two later when the weather changed.
> 
> http://anver.com/vacuum-lifters/atmospheric-pressure/


I was thrilled when I started out pulling 27.5. when I went out the next day and it was pulling 28.5 I was tickled pink. The first batch is done and baked. Here is a picture of one of @Mike1950 flaming Box Elder curly and I think some berly pen blanks I bought last week. Stabilized with WS resin.


 
And here is the next batch bubbling away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh my... clicked once got 3 posts!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh my... clicked once, got 3 posts!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Well don't pull any hair out if it drops back to 27.5... I used to wonder why my pump would pull 30 inches one day, and wouldn't do but 27 a few days later. Then I found vacuum had changed without running the pump. Wasn't confusing when I lost vacuum, I just assumed something had leaked a little. The next time I went out, it had gone back up to what it was before it leaked a little, then I came to the realization that the pressure fluctuated when the weather changed, and Barometric Pressure was influencing vacuum in my pot.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 3, 2017)

Well don't pull any hair out if it drops back to 27.5... I used to wonder why my pump would pull 30 inches one day, and wouldn't do but 27 a few days later. Then I found vacuum had changed without running the pump. Wasn't confusing when I lost vacuum, I just assumed something had leaked a little. The next time I went out, it had gone back up to what it was before it leaked a little, then I came to the realization that the pressure fluctuated when the weather changed, and Barometric Pressure was influencing vacuum in my pot.


----------

